# PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Dezember 2011)

*PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen


----------



## Sixxer (28. Dezember 2011)

*PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen*

Na dann zack zack und raus mit dem Heft!!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen*

Ist vermutlich schon fertig, du müsstest nur zur Druckerei fahren. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## grubsnek (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen*

Klingt interessant  Hoffentlich trotz Silvester am Samstag im Briefkasten.


----------



## cesimbra (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ist vermutlich schon fertig, du müsstest nur zur Druckerei fahren.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Sei bloß vorsichtig, was Du sagst -- weit bin ich da nu gerade nicht weg. 

Eure Präsenz ist von hier(TM) aus übrigens etwas hakelig, liegt ihr gerade wieder unter Störfeuer?

Rutscht gut und gesund 'rein, Redis
Thomas


----------



## Pikus (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen*

Ich freu mich total auf das Heft, besonders auf die Radeon 7xxx-Tests und den SSD-Teil.
Ich empfinde es nämlich als deutlich angenehmer, in einem Heft zu schmökern als sich die News vom LCD zu saugen^^



cesimbra schrieb:


> Eure Präsenz ist von hier(TM) aus übrigens etwas hakelig, liegt ihr gerade wieder unter Störfeuer?


 
Jo, sieht hier in Hannove rauch nicht anders aus


----------



## BikeRider (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen*

 Nur Megatest ?  Ich will nen Megagigatest 

Im ernst. Ich freue mich aufs neue Heft.


----------



## Vhailor (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen*

Und wo sind nun die Top-Vollversionen  ??


----------



## BikeRider (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Und wo sind nun die Top-Vollversionen  ??


 Gute Frage.
In der GameStar 12/2010 gab es die Gilde 2 Gold.
Also werde ich mir wieder das Magazin kaufen.


----------



## Ion (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen*

Sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr interessant aus.
Bin sehr auf den Test der neuen AMD Karte gespannt. Endlich gibt es neue Grafikkarten und die Messlatten werden höher gelegt. Wurde auch Zeit.
Die restlichen Themen sehen auch interessant aus. Freue mich drauf, bekomme es ja früher


----------



## Research (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Gute Frage.
> In der GameStar 12/2010 gab es die Gilde 2 Gold.
> Also werde ich mir wieder das Magazin kaufen.



Richtig, die ist auch auf diesem Cover zu sehen.

Bloß die Zweite habe ich nicht gesehen.

Interessante Themen.


----------



## Ion (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen*

Gehe gerade zum Briefkasten und was liegt drin? Die neue PCGH 
Noch eiskalt von draußen, ganz frisch.


----------



## quadratkeks (30. Dezember 2011)

Oh schnell aufstehen jetzt


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen*

ich hab meine schon durchgelesen


----------



## Sago (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen*

Da musste ich doch glad mal  im Briefkasten nachsehen und tatsache, da liegt sie


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen*

Unser letztes großes Werk für dieses Jahr, genießt es! Und vergesst nicht, fein Feedback zu geben. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen*

Erst am vierten Januar im Handel? Verflucht...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen*

https://shop.computec.de/pcgameshardware/ 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> https://shop.computec.de/pcgameshardware/
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Du Schelm


----------



## Jurado18 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen*

Ach wie fein, es gibt ja auch ein Studentenabo, gut zu wissen...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH 02/2012 mit Tahiti-Megatest, SSD-, OC- und Aufrüst-Special sowie Top-Vollversionen*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/193550-sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-02-2012-a.html

So, bitte im offiziellen Sammelfred posten. Closed!


----------

